# Longest Retractable Lead?



## Strongheart

Need to know where I can find the very longest retractable lead possible asap if anyone knows off top of their head. Thank you! Kind of urgent too, sorry for such a pointed post!







Longest I've found is 26'


----------



## Denman

Petsmart or any other pet store?


----------



## Strongheart

> Originally Posted By: DenmanPetsmart or any other pet store?


Not long enough. Thanks


----------



## Jax08

Why retractable? If it's just for training maybe a 30' lunge line from tractor supply might help. Other than that I would try the pet stores chains.


----------



## 3K9Mom

I use 50" long lines. I think they're safer than retractable leashes for almost everything. 

I've never seen anything longer than the 26" retractables appropriate for dogs up to 110 lbs. I did a quick search today and couldn't come up with anything either. 

(I used one of these for playing soccer with Camper in open areas. A long line would have become a hopeless mess. So I think retractables can be useful in very specific cases AND if you have a lot of hand strength). 

You can get these at Drs Fosters and Smith -- their brand, but they don't have tape (cord only). Or Flexis (tape) at Amazon. 

BTW, pointed posts are easy to answer!


----------



## Chicagocanine

I don't think I have seen any over 26 feet. I think for something longer the mechanism and body to hold all the cord would have to be very large to hold that much lead, and to be able to retract completely. I don't think anyone makes them longer than that for those reasons.


----------



## Chris Wild

I've never seen one longer either, and for the reasons Chicago mentioned I'm not sure it would even be possible.

If something more than that is needed, I think a long line would be the only option. Not as convenient as they're more cumbersome and likely to get tangled around things, but they can be purchased or made in any length.


----------



## Strongheart

Hey thanks all! I found this one at DrsFosterSmith - what do you think of this? http://tinyurl.com/y87bn2w do you think a 95lb GSD could rip that out of the ground easily? 

I couldn't find their 50' leads you referred to 3K9? I was just looking for the longest lead I could find.

Rocky has to be quarantined - meaning he has to be on lead even when he's in the backyard. We're getting the fence extended and modified but that will take a while to gather estimates and get the work executed and then he can be off lead back there. But I want him to have as much freedom as possible.

We need to buy him a muzzle too which is a royal pain because he has one of the biggest muzzles of any dog I've ever seen. I want one he'll be able to bark easily with and drink water and open his mouth to pant. In reality, I know there is no muzzle that he will not be able to remove should he wish to, as in if he were to be attacked by another dog, any muzzle he could easily just swipe off with his claw the same way his sister can take her tags off her collar every night, as well as the collar or anything else you put on her.


----------



## allieg

I would be afraid of him being able to pull it out of the ground.Don't remember his story that he needs to be quarantined but I would think being tied to something better would be safer for the quarantine.As long as he is supervised I would tie to a tree if it is pretty open.They get use to there boundaries.Mine is tied to the deck out front for her quick potty breaks or if I need her tied to play due to too much going on on the road.


----------



## Strongheart

I wouldn't want to tie him to a tree and we have too many trees to do that. But we do have a clearing in the middle he could have been on the retractable tie-out. I guess I will just stay out with him, which is fine, I love being out there with him.

I did get him a 26' retractable but would rather use that 50' long one if I can find it. I used to have one many years ago for my last 'dangerous' dog but have no idea where it is or where I got it.


----------



## allieg

IS there a good distance fro your house to trees, maybe you could use a big eye hook, I think there called and put it on the house to tie him out to? Maybe those screw looking things stay in the ground pretty good where he wouldn't be able to pull it out but if it just a post I would be concerned.


----------



## Strongheart

You know what, I totally forgot, there is one of those hooks built into the side of the house (brick). But I think it is too close to the fence and too many obstacles nearby but I will check in the daylight. Thanks for jolting my memory! We have never used it but maybe now we will! Excellent! I'm so glad you reminded me of this thing which I didn't even know what it was for until recently after living here 7 years. I had totally forgotten about it.

Do you think he will be able to drag the house? He IS 95lbs and he's down a little on his weight lately and needs to beef back up. I can just see me at my desk thinking there's an earthquake and it's just Rocky pulling the house down the street


----------



## Denman

Another option would be a run... you tie a cable between two trees and then have a 6' cable lead that runs along the cable on the trees... I used one with ginger and it gave her alot more room to move around than a traditional tie out...


----------



## allieg

> Originally Posted By: StrongheartYou know what, I totally forgot, there is one of those hooks built into the side of the house (brick). But I think it is too close to the fence and too many obstacles nearby but I will check in the daylight. Thanks for jolting my memory! We have never used it but maybe now we will! Excellent! I'm so glad you reminded me of this thing which I didn't even know what it was for until recently after living here 7 years. I had totally forgotten about it.
> 
> Do you think he will be able to drag the house? He IS 95lbs and he's down a little on his weight lately and needs to beef back up. I can just see me at my desk thinking there's an earthquake and it's just Rocky pulling the house down the street


If so you can get big bucks for him in the moving industry...








Good luck it's a PITA to have to tie out a dog if you truly care.Luckily mine is on the front lawn and she occasionally get tangled in the bushes in front but she could pull away if she needed too.For the most part I can be out with them with the remote collars but when it is unpredictable with people/dogs walking by I tie her or put her in the small pen to play.


----------



## Strongheart

I'd be afraid of him hanging himself though, he's such a goofball. He doesn't run into trees anymore though but he tries to climb them after birds and squirrels. Our oaks are in a circle around the perimeter of the fence. 

I just need something temporary until we get the fence extended.

Now I'm wondering how high it should be, 8 feet? I wonder just how high the big lug can jump. He's like a pony.


----------



## codmaster

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI use 50" long lines. I think they're safer than retractable leashes for almost everything.
> 
> I've never seen anything longer than the 26" retractables appropriate for dogs up to 110 lbs. I did a quick search today and couldn't come up with anything either.
> 
> (I used one of these for playing soccer with Camper in open areas. A long line would have become a hopeless mess. So I think retractables can be useful in very specific cases AND if you have a lot of hand strength).
> 
> You can get these at Drs Fosters and Smith -- their brand, but they don't have tape (cord only). Or Flexis (tape) at Amazon.
> 
> BTW, pointed posts are easy to answer!


 Are the Foster and Smith 26' leashes as good as the Flexi Lead? My trainer suggested getting a cord type so it is not as obvious to our dog but they don't make the big dog cord type anymore.

thanks!


----------



## 3K9Mom

I like the Drs F&S one I have. I've had TWO Flexis break on me: actual Flexi brand -- one, the mechanism jammed, and the other, the whole plastic canister thing broke. It was relatively new and hadn't been abused. 

I liked using retractable leashes for my senior dog who was losing her eyesight and her hearing. This was a dog that spent almost all of her life as the perfect off leash dog. She never wore a leash. She didn't chase squirrels or cats, and stopped at curbs and waited for me to give her the word before crossing. But as her senses faded, she appreciated a leash to tell her where I was. A flexi gave her the ability to wander on a walk and tension let her know where I was at all times.

So I was very relieved that the Flexis broke when *she* was wearing them, and not my young GSD. I don't trust retractable leashes in 99% cases for walking most dogs. If your dog lunges forward just a bit, the leash is gone from your hand. With a regular leash, you can step on it. With a retractable, there's nothing to step on; the tension ensures that it's gone before you have a chance to grab it. And many dogs will sprint faster having this weird plastic thing "chasing" them. 


But if your trainer suggests a retractable in certain circumstances, I think you'll find the Drs F&S ones at least as reliable as Flexi. You can probably find a cord "generic" retractable leash at Walmart or Target (or a big box pet store) but I would NEVER trust a no name knock-off. There's absolutely no accountability if something goes wrong then.


----------



## doggiedad

try Ray Allen Manufactuers for a muzzle.


----------



## 3K9Mom

> Originally Posted By: StrongheartI did get him a 26' retractable but would rather use that 50' long one if I can find it. I used to have one many years ago for my last 'dangerous' dog but have no idea where it is or where I got it.


Sorry Strongheart, I just saw your question (that's what I get for just looking at the last post of the thread). 

Here's the 50' long line http://www.activedogs.com/tubular-nylon-tracking-lines.html

Nice hefty line too. I've never worried that mine would break. 

They also have a variety of muzzles: just do a search for muzzles. 

I order from Activedogs all of the time (entirely too often







). They're my first choice for dog gear because of quality and service. I recommend them most highly.


----------



## Strongheart

Thanks very much 3K9Mom. I wonder if that heavy duty muzzle is a bit much but the wire basket one looks like he could wack it on something and get it bent up.

Now...to determine how high of a fence he needs...wonder if 6 feet is high enough? Or go for 8'? We need a permit for that, bleh...he's a giant size shep


----------



## 3K9Mom

I read in a training book (I think it was Pat Miller, but they sometime blur together....) that owners often train their dogs to jump higher and higher fences -- 

First the owner starts with a 4' fence. Dog jumps out. So they get a 5' high fence. Dog jumps a little higher. So they get a 6' high fence. Dog, who now knows all of the wonderful exciting things on the other side of the fence, exerts a bit more effort and jumps/climbs out. So they get a 8' high fence. By now, dog is an expert fence jumper/climber and figures out how to get out. 

But, she says, if they had just started with an 7-8 ft high fence, the dog would have looked up at it and thought "whoa, there's no way I could EVER clear that." 

So she says, if you really want to keep your dog in, start with a fence that is appropriately sized for the size dog you have. It may seem expensive now, but if you keep replacing fences, it's going to be a lot more expensive down the road.

My last GSDs was under 26" and I expect that my pup will be a bit shorter. We have a 6' high fence (and they're almost never outside without supervision). If I left my kids in the yard, unsupervised, I'd be inclined to go 8' too. Actually, I'd want to set up an impervious bubble. Wonder how much that would cost?







. 

We actually need permits for 6' fences --- I like where you live better.


----------

